# Merry Christmas



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Followed by Christmas pudding


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Gary, all members also.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone  _raises glass_

Still cant get used to the gfs spaghetti with huge can of condensed milk chucked into it 👀


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone  _raises glass_
> 
> Still cant get used to the gfs spaghetti with huge can of condensed milk chucked into it 👀


And the sandwich spread in the sweet bread.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

The same to you and all others . although with other dishes 

One of the Christmas food traditions in Sweden is a riceporrage basicly same as *Filipino congge*, but beside cooking in milk its only sugar, cinnamon (and almond) added in Sweden, while in congge can "anything" and "everything" be added even meat. (Thats the only I use WHITE rice to.)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone  _raises glass_
> 
> Still cant get used to the gfs spaghetti with huge can of condensed milk chucked into it 👀


As well as the finely chopped up hot dogs or what they call hot dogs thrown in, a totally new dimension compared to western Spaghetti bolognaise. 

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas! 

I ran out of coffee creamer and went to our local M&W mini grocery and my friend "Petong" RIP he passed last year, his daughter offered and bought me two Goldilocks cakes!!! My youngest son holding my baby grandson and my two other grand kids.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> And the sandwich spread in the sweet bread.


You hit the nail on the head, I was at the Pure Gold store and spotted one of those spreads and got it out of curiosity. I couldn't get past the first bite. The clash of the sweet (Angelina brand) bread and the spread was too much. Cue puzzled face from the gf who took the sandwich from me and scoffed it.



bigpearl said:


> As well as the finely chopped up hot dogs or what they call hot dogs thrown in, a totally new dimension compared to western Spaghetti bolognaise. OMO. Cheers, Steve.


Haha so true. I went to the kitchen to give the gf a hand making the Xmas meal. There I witnessed the art of the hot dog been finely chopped up (angular cut). I had to stir it into the spaghetti. The dogs are everywhere and their bright red color is something!



M.C.A. said:


> Merry Christmas! I ran out of coffee creamer and went to our local M&W mini grocery and my friend "Petong" RIP he passed last year, his daughter offered and bought me two Goldilocks cakes!!! My youngest son holding my baby grandson and my two other grand kids.
> View attachment 102850
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Seasons greetings all ! 
.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone from a frozen NE Ohio.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

yakc130

I am from Columbus, Ohio but lived in Florida for many years now. It is cold here also. It was 29 degrees in Orlando and wind blowing. My brother in Ohio said it was below zero now.

art


----------

